# I'm not built for speed



## AuntFlunky (Sep 15, 2011)

I was just wondering if I am the only person who doesn't care if I knit fast or slow. It seems I get offers 2-3 times a week for different types of classes that will make me a faster knitter. I want to be a better knitter, and I'm not the slower than others I encounter in KALS and such... I don't know, I'm just beginning to feel like I can't be a "cool knitter" if I a don't care about fast. Geez it's supposed to be fun. 

I recognize there isn't a rule about this and that I am free to be slow me, but I am curious about others-- is speed important to most other knitters?


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

It's not a race, I knit for relaxation not for stress.


----------



## kimm2boys (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't care how fast or slow I knit. To me it's all about the journey and watching the item unfold before my eyes. I'd rather knit slowly and not have to frog than knit fast and find out I have some huge mistake I need to go fix. Of course I think the closer I get to the end the faster I get.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Not important here. 
If I am having a good day for the crafts, I do notice that my speed may increase, but I certainly don't make it a priority. ;-) 
Many would like to say that speed is important - but ---
We all know about that now don't we - no matter what our task at hand is.
Screw-ups will happen the majority of the time.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

kimm2boys said:


> I don't care how fast or slow I knit. To me it's all about the journey and watching the item unfold before my eyes. I'd rather knit slowly and not have to frog than knit fast and find out I have some huge mistake I need to go fix. Of course I think the closer I get to the end the faster I get.


Amen!


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

I plan lots of time ahead when doing something for a gift, to be sure I won't try to rush -- and we all know that haste makes waste (and goofs). Otherwise I just go at my own rate, which is slow; and usually my projects happen in "fits and starts," as my grandmother would say. After all, they're usually for me, they're a pastime, and I'm retired, [email protected], with no more time cards or deadlines.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I knit for pleasure. I usually don't care about speed unless I have a deadline!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

There is no racing in knitting! Some people try to get attention by working fast. BUT, unless you knit to make money, knitting is for enjoyment, relaxation, and satisfaction in personal achievement.

Enjoy your fiber arts,
GrandmaNona


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

I knit for relaxation and not for speed. Never have a deadline for anything.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't worry about speed with my knitting. I enjoy myself and figure I have earned this time in my life to go at what-ever speed I want. I love it!!!The saying" Its not the win but the journey that matters" is how I travel now.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm for quality over speed as well. In some of the video tutorials I've seen, the knitting process seems rushed and jerky. Not my style.

I've spent my entire life not being cool. I can stand it a little longer.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> It's not a race, I knit for relaxation not for stress.


Same here :thumbup:


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

If I'm on a short deadline, I crochet. 
I knit for the fun of it, not for a competition


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

It is for relaxation. My mother was a very fast knitter, she would have them needles smoking. I did not try to be a speed demon but I think it was just something that I learned. I know I am slowing down. I do knit for the enjoyment.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

You would not believe how fast I can knit while watching an exciting football game. But I am pretty slow otherwise and it does not bother me. I just love to knit.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> You would not believe how fast I can knit while watching an exciting football game. But I am pretty slow otherwise and it does not bother me. I just love to knit.


Does your tension/gauge alter during the 'excitement' ?


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

I like to get done with one project so that I can get to the next one, but I don't try to race through either.When I try to knit faster I usually make mistakes and I would rather do it right the first time. It takes way too long to undo and start again! Although I always make mistakes anyway but I usually catch them before I get too far.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> It's not a race, I knit for relaxation not for stress.


That's my thoughts too. Unless your are knitting for a living, what is the hurry?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I took one of the classes that were supposed to make me knit faster. All it did was stress me out and stop my pleasure in knitting. So I went back to my natural plodding nonspeed knitting and I am enjoying it again.


----------



## shinermom (Sep 13, 2013)

It's all about the love for the craft. Slow, fast, loose, tight are all different aspects one would want to improve on. As far as classes go, it's more about the $$$$. They make $$ on the class and the faster you finish a project, the faster you go out and buy more supplies. Craft however you feel comfortable to give yourself joy.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Well odd ball here! I like to try and knit fast because I want to see it soon and there are so many things I want to make! And it is the goal that makes us happy, be it relaxation etc. so I am happy! I can knit and visit , stop and start during a conversation when it is a simple thing. Still need a personal challenge so numbers are my thing now as I sell the product at Market etc. 
When and if I ever make a difficult lacy thingy, I will have to concentrate and I am wondering how that will work!!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't try to knit fast, but if I'm doing something mindless I can go pretty quickly. I figure the faster I can finish one thing, the sooner I can start something else.


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm not slow, but not fast either. I'm more interested in the quality of my work and the zen state the rhythm of knitting brings me over the speed in which I can complete a project. Yes, some things I find I knit faster than others, but I'm quite content to go at my own pace and if what takes others only a couple of weeks to complete takes me a couple of months then so be it! I guess I'm in no rush when I'm spending time doing something I absolutely love &#128522;


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

It's like therapy! Enjoy it the way you knit and don't worry about speed. When I try to rush, I make errors. When I taught my daughter to knit I showed her both the English way and Continental way to knit. I told her I learned the English way and I'm too old to change now. She picked up the Continental immediately and she knits a lot faster and more accurately than I do. Youth is a wonderful thing.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

its not a race - is it? everybody has their own speed... if you are happy with your progress why would you care about other people?


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

AuntFlunky said:


> I was just wondering if I am the only person who doesn't care if I knit fast or slow. It seems I get offers 2-3 times a week for different types of classes that will make me a faster knitter. I want to be a better knitter, and I'm not the slower than others I encounter in KALS and such... I don't know, I'm just beginning to feel like I can't be a "cool knitter" if I a don't care about fast. Geez it's supposed to be fun.
> 
> I recognize there isn't a rule about this and that I am free to be slow me, but I am curious about others-- is speed important to most other knitters?


Just go with your the flow ;-) ;-)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

elbev said:



> its not a race - is it? everybody has their own speed... if you are happy with your progress why would you care about other people?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I never gave into the speed-reading craze for the same reason I love knitting - I savor and enjoy the process.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Does not matter to me, I will be finished when I am finished. Hurrying takes the fun out of it.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I just happen to be a very fast knitter. Like everything else I do, I tend to be quick... Too much to do, too little time. The first time I saw another woman knitting (in my waiting room) it looked SO strange to me.. Like she was knitting in slow motion. I have since learned that she was just knitting normally! I am the one that must look strange to other knitters!!

I also knit one project only at a time... I knit quickly because I am so anxious to finish/wear/give the item and move on to the next project "on deck".

I find that the quicker I knit, the better my work... When I slow down a bit, I lose my mojo (flow, concentration) and errors abound.

Whether you knit fast or slow is really not the point... If you enjoy the process and the end result.. That is all that matters!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

kimm2boys said:


> I don't care how fast or slow I knit. To me it's all about the journey and watching the item unfold before my eyes. I'd rather knit slowly and not have to frog than knit fast and find out I have some huge mistake I need to go fix. Of course I think the closer I get to the end the faster I get.


Well said! I am not fast at all compared to some, a speed demon compared to others. Who cares? I want to enjoy the process of the project, not just get it done.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who "tells it like it is". Speed is not my goal, either.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I know I'm a naturally fast knitter. I am in a group of ladies who are slower than myself and I tend not to show what I have been producing because I feel embarrassed.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Only time speed is a factor for me is I'm coming to the end and I have another begging to be started&#128540;


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Squiter60 said:


> Only time speed is a factor for me is I'm coming to the end and I have another begging to be started😜


 :thumbup: Or when I think I'm running out of yarn....as if that would help stretch the yarn.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

I knit slowly as well. I knit for relaxation. I can knit faster when a project needs to be completed, but I prefer to knit at my own pace


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I used to knit very fast and still do at times but have learned to slow down. I didn't do it deliberately it was just the way I did everything. I try to go slower but I find I automatically speed up. I rarely make mistakes, so I guess it's just the way I am. But it's not a race for me. It's just me.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

"The Hurryier I go, the Behinder I get"! :lol: There are times I wish I did knit faster, but that is usually if it has been a long project and I just want to be done with it now. I find that if I worry about speed, then I make more mistakes and I also don't enjoy it. I knit for fun and relaxation, and the pleasure of seeing something that I made, so I surely don't need to stress myself out about doing it faster! I have enough other stress in my life, I don't need to borrow more! I am faster now then I was when I first started knitting, so that is good enough for me.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

You're what Stephanie Pearl McPhee (the Yarn Harlot) refers to as a process knitter - you knit because you enjoy the process. Others are product knitters - they knit because they enjoy the products. Just enjoy what you are.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I just happen to be a very fast knitter. Like everything else I do, I tend to be quick... Too much to do, too little time. The first time I saw another woman knitting (in my waiting room) it looked SO strange to me.. Like she was knitting in slow motion. I have since learned that she was just knitting normally! I am the one that must look strange to other knitters!!
> 
> I also knit one project only at a time... I knit quickly because I am so anxious to finish/wear/give the item and move on to the next project "on deck".
> 
> ...


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I am a slow or very slow knitter . Yes , it is frustrating at times when I want to see the finished item . However , my main objective is relaxation and creating something useful / beautiful from two sticks and a ball of fancy string . Bliss .


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

I knit lousy no matter how fast or slow I knit. Too many mistakes!!!
But I'm just a beginner (stretched over 2 years now). I wish someone would sit me down and show me the continental way to knit. All the YouTube videos are too too fast for me. I'm going to see Aldrich at Newbury Yarns now located at 2 Milk Street in downtown crossing section of Boston, when she opens around August 1st. She's a real pro, and I am going to pay for the $195 " knit a sweater" class and get the help I need. And I just love Aldrich, she is such a wonderful person. She'll help me.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't care how fast I knit. I relax and go at my own pace.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

To be honest I'm a fast knitter which is one of the reasons I want to have a go at a wedding ring shawl in the hope it will slow me down a bit.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I knit because I enjoy it.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm not a fast knitter either, just enjoy knitting at my own speed, everything gets finished in the end. :thumbup:


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Who cares about being a "cool" knitter. Becoming a better knitter, yes. Becoming a cool knitter, not interested. I'm a very, very slow handknitter, but I really don't care. If I want speed, I use my knitting machines.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not interested in "learning" how to knit faster. I knit for pleasure. However, through the years I've noticed how much less time it takes for me to knit a pair of socks... but, even that is of no consequence to me or the person receiving it. I like knitting them... they like receiving them. 

This is not a race, it's knitting.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Slow, fast...what difference does it really make? I feel we should go at our own pace--who's to tell us we need to knit faster!! It seems that the world itself is moving so fast--we, at least, have control over our "pace". Most important....enjoy what you are doing :!: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Knitting is not a race it's meant to be relaxing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you all the way. I work at my own speed and I enjoy it thoroughly.



AuntFlunky said:


> I was just wondering if I am the only person who doesn't care if I knit fast or slow. It seems I get offers 2-3 times a week for different types of classes that will make me a faster knitter. I want to be a better knitter, and I'm not the slower than others I encounter in KALS and such... I don't know, I'm just beginning to feel like I can't be a "cool knitter" if I a don't care about fast. Geez it's supposed to be fun.
> 
> I recognize there isn't a rule about this and that I am free to be slow me, but I am curious about others-- is speed important to most other knitters?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Slambis (Feb 13, 2015)

My mother was left-handed and she knit English style but she was able to complete complicated items in a very short amount of time. She also had to reverse the pattern in her head as she knit! 

She taught me to knit and I can go relatively quickly if I choose to, but I much prefer to knit slowly and relax. It's cheaper than therapy!!!!


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I know everyone says it isn't a race, but I wish I knit faster because I want to get a certain project done. I feel it takes me way too long to do them. Right now a sweater I'm doing for an adult seems like it will never be done, I'm bored with it, plus I keep thinking of other projects I need to get knitting on. But I know if I switch off with something else I will prefer to keep picking up the other project! If I'm in a time crunch on gifts it bothers me the most.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't even give it another thought..... Absolutely no comparisons , comparisons serve nothing and take away enjoyment. I say go with your flow and enjoy and thrive on doing your craft. I do and always will. Some days I spend more time and get into a speedier flow and others it is the opposite. This is not a speed sport, unless you have 10 cold family members waiting for pullovers haha.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I got a lot faster with time, and learning how to knit coontinentally. I'm working on a triangular scarf now that will soon be finished (hopefully). It's up to almost 500 stitches per row. On the knit side I can complete a row in about ten minutes. It takes at least twice as long to do the purl side. I guess I'll always be a slow purler!


----------



## lbarnum1 (Jul 11, 2015)

I too am a slow knitter. But I still get items up on my etsy site. But, I make baby sweaters.


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

(I don't know, I'm just beginning to feel like I can't be a "cool knitter" if I a don't care about fast. )
I hear you Auntflunky. I'm seeing a lot of classes for speed. Are we now becoming the Turtle Squad? I know how long it takes me to do a project & plan it accordingly. I'm enjoy my knitting without the speed.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

So far, there's no category for knitting in the Olympics. There is enjoyment though, fast or slow, it simply doesn't matter.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I knit with others in our knitting group and I never look at others as "strange" or in "slow motion" mode. I enjoy the craft and the differences in the way we connect with what we do. I am often asked to teach the Continental method because my fingers don't have a lot of movement. It's a matter of choice and enjoyment.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

I hate FROGGING! So slowly but surely works for me. I definitely knit or crochet faster if there's some good foot tapping music playing :thumbup:


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

I would say I am average speed. Not so fast. I used to be faster when I had my work close to the points of the needles. But, that made my gauge too tight, so, I was told to work further back on the needles, past the narrowing for the point. It IS slower because of a bigger hand movement, but, I also drop less stitches off the end of the needle. There's no hurry. If someone wants me to make them something I tell them if there is a deadline, give me plenty of time. I am going to start 2 baby afghans this week (yep, twins), and the shower is September 26. That's plenty of time.


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

I have tried to learn to knit faster but is failure for me. I see all the beautiful items fellow KPers post and am in awe they can accomplish so much in so little time. My pups, housework and everything else take up so much of my time, too.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I can knit at a clip if I'm on mindless knitting but I usually don't do anything fast. My daughter told me that if I were any more laid back, I'd be in a coma.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Depends on the stitch


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> :thumbup: Or when I think I'm running out of yarn....as if that would help stretch the yarn.


That's hysterical. I do the same thing - as if it helps. It's like trying to talk with someone who doesn't speak the same language you tend to talk louder - as if that will make them understand better. Crazy.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

AuntFlunky said:


> I was just wondering if I am the only person who doesn't care if I knit fast or slow. It seems I get offers 2-3 times a week for different types of classes that will make me a faster knitter. I want to be a better knitter, and I'm not the slower than others I encounter in KALS and such... I don't know, I'm just beginning to feel like I can't be a "cool knitter" if I a don't care about fast. Geez it's supposed to be fun.
> 
> I recognize there isn't a rule about this and that I am free to be slow me, but I am curious about others-- is speed important to most other knitters?


Speed? Why? No, it's not important. It is supposed to be fun and relaxing, as well as getting your creative juices flowing. Knit or crochet when you want to and don't rush to finish anything. Enjoy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I taught two grands, ages 7 & 9, to knit on Tuesday and they both finished scarves on the next Tuesday. I think they got caught up racing each other. They also never worry about errors. I'm amazed. Maybe I need someone to race with....


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Definitely not a race. I'm also a "slow" knitter, but I thoroughly enjoy knitting at my pace. I get to enjoy the feel of the yarn, and the rhythm of the needles, as well as the feel of them. I do enjoy the finished product, but the relaxing "ride" to the finish is the fun part!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> :thumbup: Or when I think I'm running out of yarn....as if that would help stretch the yarn.


That's sort of like driving faster to get to a gas station when you car is running on fumes.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I crochet and have become a very fast crocheter over the years.
I've been crocheting for over 40 years.
But, speed has nothing to do with it. You need to just enjoy what you are doing and do it well.
It is very relaxing.
If it is just a speed contest, then it is not very enjoyable.
I like making things for charities. I can choose the color and patterns that I like or would like to make.
I can take my time and finish when I want to.
If I had to take orders, it would be more like a job and not enjoyable at all.
Dick


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

I knit slowly also and don't want to change.


----------



## sanvan44 (May 14, 2011)

It just so happens that I have just the ticket for you: Liat [email protected] she is slow, steady, patient; always repeats her instructions several times, always in a calm, gentle voice. She explains each process; demonstrates each step until you "get it". AND - you can always stop and replay the step until it is down pat.She is on YouTube, Ravelry, Face Book. You want the directions for 'Continental knitting.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I know that I don't knit fast, but I have no idea if I knit " slow". Does that make sense? I don't knit in a group or ever out in public. 
I've seen the speedy knitter videos and I think it would make me crazy to want to knit really fast.


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

SquidgeWA said:


> I plan lots of time ahead when doing something for a gift, to be sure I won't try to rush -- and we all know that haste makes waste (and goofs). Otherwise I just go at my own rate, which is slow; and usually my projects happen in "fits and starts," as my grandmother would say. After all, they're usually for me, they're a pastime, and I'm retired, [email protected], with no more time cards or deadlines.


Absolutely, ME TOO! I have only two speeds......slow and stop. And, "the hurrier I go, the behinder I get because I also have a one-track mind. None of which combine well to make a satisfactory situation


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

The faster I knit, The more mistakes I make. 
I catch more of my mistakes this way. 
I wise I could knit fast without dropping a stitch or 2/
or knitting 2 or 3 stitches together.
As far as TV or the computer that's the worst.
As music goes I'm up an dancing.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

knittingnanna19 said:


> I am a slow or very slow knitter . Yes , it is frustrating at times when I want to see the finished item . However , my main objective is relaxation and creating something useful / beautiful from two sticks and a ball of fancy string . Bliss .


Okay... so, you're a slow knitter. BUT, you knit! That is all that is important... also important is that you don't let your "slowness" stop you from knitting. Enjoying the "trip" while you're in it... is important. Enjoy the moment, just keep on knitting and, as you already know.. eventually, it's done... you've arrived at your destination: Bliss.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

I think my speed is how I feel it is - feel like I'm whipping along on an in-the-round worsted sweater. Right now doing Fabel socks in K3,P1 on #0 dpns - seems like I'm a snail.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> It's not a race, I knit for relaxation not for stress.


I agree!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

knittingaway said:


> I have tried to learn to knit faster but is failure for me. I see all the beautiful items fellow KPers post and am in awe they can accomplish so much in so little time. My pups, housework and everything else take up so much of my time, too.


Don't compare yourself with others. I know it's hard to do when you see the beauties some KPers make and post. I love to see what our pals make. But, don't compare ... it's frustrating. Time is the "enemy"... if you will. We need time to knit. Some folks have very busy lives others don't... or they don't mind letting the kids burn down the house and a sink full of pots, pans, dishes... you get the idea. I'm not putting these procrastinators down... I often forgo washing dishes for knitting time. I HATE washing dishes, pots and pans!!

Give yourself a break. Knit when you can, as often as you can... take your knitting bag with ya where ever you go... well, most places... cause you never know when you'll "find" spare time to knit and you'll be set for more knitting time.

Your speed will increase the more you knit and, or the more familiar you are with the pattern you're working on. But, more important is that you enjoy the process and keep yourself prepared to knit at any given time... by having your knit bag near ya.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

Although I do not consider myself a fast knitter I do have a lot of finished projects. I have a large stash and I am getting very old, my kids would not appreciate a stash of yarn for their inheritance.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

lbarnum1 said:


> I too am a slow knitter. But I still get items up on my etsy site. But, I make baby sweaters.


Good for you!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

DLB said:


> Although I do not consider myself a fast knitter I do have a lot of finished projects. I have a large stash and I am getting very old, my kids would not appreciate a stash of yarn for their inheritance.


LOL... I'm laughing, cause I'm in the same boat with ya! But, my "fastness" depends on what I'm knitting.

So, hop to it.... get that yarn used up! Unappreciated inheritance. I like that "term" LOL


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm not a fast knitter, but my bigger problem is that I don't have tons of time to knit. I just take advantage of every scrap of time I can find - on the bus, in the doctor's waiting room, in the evening after dinner....


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Knitting relaxes me, and I am by no means a "fast" knitter. It's not like I'm earning a living doing it, I do it for fun.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Aimee'smom said:


> I think my speed is how I feel it is - feel like I'm whipping along on an in-the-round worsted sweater. Right now doing Fabel socks in K3,P1 on #0 dpns - seems like I'm a snail.


Well... yeah, I agree: it's what we "feel" it is. The needle size can make a difference, as well as the stitch you're knitting.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I find if I knit too fast, I make mistakes. I knit for relaxation, not to win a speed contest. Relax and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

lainey_h said:


> I'm not a fast knitter, but my bigger problem is that I don't have tons of time to knit. I just take advantage of every scrap of time I can find - on the bus, in the doctor's waiting room, in the evening after dinner....


You got the ticket! Knit wherever you have the opportunity.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Slambis said:


> My mother was left-handed and she knit English style but she was able to complete complicated items in a very short amount of time. She also had to reverse the pattern in her head as she knit!
> 
> She taught me to knit and I can go relatively quickly if I choose to, but I much prefer to knit slowly and relax. It's cheaper than therapy!!!!


Wow!! Your left-handed English-syle knitting mom could reverse patterns in her head?? Why did she have to reverse the patterns? If she knitted English-style... weren't the pattern also written English-style.

OR, did your mom do something differently while knitting English because she was left-handed? Seriously, I would love to know... I teach knitting at Joann's and I often get leftys. If I could support their knitting as lefty... instead of converting them to the way right-handed people knit... it would be helpful.


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

knit for your own satisfaction, not for others!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

What's the hurry. If it doesn't get done this week, maybe next week, maybe not.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

I knit for relaxation and speed and relaxation are opposites


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I knit 'cause I wanna make "stuff"---
---stuff I MIGHT find in a store if I were willing to:
Spend the mortgage payment 
Put up with inferior fit/quality\service AND 
See myself coming and going in 
Factory-made [in some foreign country by workers paid even less than here in the USA] junk that falls apart the first time it's laundered and/or cleaned and doesn't hold its shape or the buttons fall off, or some other disaster makes it unwearable.

It has NOTHING WHATSOEVER to do with how fast or slow I can make it; but it does have to do with my choices of equipment/materials/notions, etc., my enjoyment of the process, my feelings of accomplishment when the project is finished, and the fact that I will NEVER see myself coming and going in it:!: :XD:


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

I too am a slow knitter and that is just the way I like it. I knit for the pleasure it gives me and the relaxation


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Bod said:


> What's the hurry. If it doesn't get done this week, maybe next week, maybe not.


I'm with ya... It will get done... when it's done. Or, maybe not at all ...

...like the polka-dotted intarsia-design socks I've been wanting to make for me... for the past 7 or 8 years. I have the pattern and the material...LOL


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

Speed was important to me when I was younger - I wanted to FINISH the item. I frequently would abandon a project once I saw how the pattern looked in the colors I had chosen and went on to the next pattern or stitch challenge. Now I don't care about speed - I finish projects (much to my pride and amazement) and I enjoy every step of the creative process. I linger over color choices and don't mind visiting the frog pond because it is always a learning experience. I looove to knit!


----------



## Boriken74 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just do your pace and ignore the others! Maybe that's the way the faster knoitter relaxes.

I do as I feel at the moment even if I knit or crochet during my lunchtime or while watching tv


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

Be a cool knitter. I also knit for relaxation, sometimes faster than others. 

I knit continental which I've read/heard is faster. All in all I've never paid attention to speed.....just relax.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

AuntFlunky, I am with you. I don't care how fast I knit. As others have said, it is for fun and should be stress free. I knit one stitch at a time and enjoy every stitch. Knit on Sister! :thumbup:


----------



## littleeu (Sep 16, 2013)

I knit at my own pace as I too am knitting for the enjoyment. However, I would think those that knit for profit - consignments, craft fairs - would be knitting faster to have a good variety of items to sell.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

my DH says 'some of us are built for speed and some of us are built for power' Personally I'm a power model in more ways than one, lol -- I knit so I don't kill people, and so far so good, so it doesn't matter how fast or how powerful I am -- relax, and hugs are sent your way


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

AuntFlunky said:


> I was just wondering if I am the only person who doesn't care if I knit fast or slow. It seems I get offers 2-3 times a week for different types of classes that will make me a faster knitter. I want to be a better knitter, and I'm not the slower than others I encounter in KALS and such... I don't know, I'm just beginning to feel like I can't be a "cool knitter" if I a don't care about fast. Geez it's supposed to be fun.
> 
> I recognize there isn't a rule about this and that I am free to be slow me, but I am curious about others-- is speed important to most other knitters?


I'm a slow knitter the 5 hour baby sweater took me 4 days to complete.

And no speed is not important to me, the finished product is.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't knit very fast & don't make enough time to knit, but sometimes I wished I knit a bit faster so I could have more of the wonderful things I make. I don't know how so many of you knit socks in so little time, one after the other, it's a puzzlement to me. But I knit how I knit, so I only get to have X number of new things a year, plus gifts of course. I've already started on Christmas so I make sure I can get it all done.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

What's the rush anyway???


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

I knit for plead fur and to relax. I work at a comfortable pace and am interested in good knitting quality no matter how long it takes to finish.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

I am a slow knitter. I used to try to be faster but then wondered why? My mother was a knitting machine. She didn't have deadlines, just the way she knit!


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

I knit for pleasure not speed!


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

I plod through life and I see not reason to not plod through my knitting. Not sure why some feel the need to have a race against their knitting I just enjoy watching the progress ans think 'I made that' it is a one and only.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

bootzie said:


> Be a cool knitter. I also knit for relaxation, sometimes faster than others.
> 
> I knit continental which I've read/heard is faster. All in all I've never paid attention to speed.....just relax.


I'm with bootzie.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

betsyknit said:


> That's hysterical. I do the same thing - as if it helps. It's like trying to talk with someone who doesn't speak the same language you tend to talk louder - as if that will make them understand better. Crazy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

I am also a slow knitter. And I don't care. I'm having fun, and believe there's no right or wrong way to knit.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

What exactly is a cool knitter? I think I missed the def.


----------



## RPM (Feb 23, 2015)

It's all about enjoying the process.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Nope, speed isn't important to me. Enjoyment of what I'm doing is the most important factor.

Hazel


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I just knit at my own pace and don't worry about how fast or slow I am going. It is for relaxation and enjoyment of the process. Aunt Flunky, my daughter has a lovely sweet black standard poodle, looks like your avatar.

Dot


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't care if I knit fast or not - I just feel good when I complete a project and can start on a new one!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I am constantly amazed by the output of some of the other KPers here. I don't know how they get anything else done! I feel quite accomplished if I finish a project in a week or so - like a scarf, or maybe an all-in-one baby vest.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't have time to knit everyday, sometimes weeks can pass. So while I am not slow, I am not fast to finish either. This is my reason for not joining KAL's.

Knit to enjoy and relax :-D


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Knitting is not a race!
I knit at my own speed.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

So glad to see so many knitters enjoying their knitting at their own speed. Slow motion? Normal? Whatever. We love our knitting and enjoy others doing the same.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

As it turns out there are a lot of people out there that say it doesn't matter... Same here. There are times when I knit faster, times when I try to knit slower. As there is no one in my area that will knit with me, that I didn't teach to knit, there is no way for me to know if I am a slow or fast knitter... However, I am an addicted knitter! and intend to stay that way.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

IMHO, knitting is not a competitive sport.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm a process knitter anyway, so the joy is in the knitting itself. I've been told that I knit shawls fast, but it certainly feels at times that I knit socks slowly.

It really doesn't matter to me.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm a process knitter anyway, so the joy is in the knitting itself. I've been told that I knit shawls fast, but it certainly feels at times that I knit socks slowly.

It really doesn't matter to me.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> So glad to see so many knitters enjoying their knitting at their own speed. Slow motion? Normal? Whatever. We love our knitting and enjoy others doing the same.


 :thumbup:


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Nothing wrong with you, I agree with you that enjoyment is the main thing.
On the other hand, I get too ambitious and set myself so many goals with my knitting that it places a heavy burden on me to get it all done. No one else is pressuring me at all!
So I toil long, and late, frantic to finish so I can do the same with a gazillion other projects.
I get so frazzled under my own pressure that eventually I don't feel like knitting for awhile, or I _want to knit but postpone starting! 
I _wish I could knit. Fast! Like a machine! LOL!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Speed is not important to me. I knit because I enjoy it.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

I knit for relaxation so speed is not an option for me. Would take all the enjoyment out of it.


----------



## ginnygirl (Sep 11, 2013)

my moto knit fast frog lots better to be slow


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I do it to relax. I rushed half my life working 2 jobs. now I am retired and my time is my own.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I have always knit slow. I knit mostly for myself because I want something different than what is sold in the stores. some projects can take six months to thirteen years. Yep you read that one right. It was a sweater and I got board so put it away and at the time did not get back to any knitting. Once finished I would wear it with leggings and had compliments on it. Anyway you should knit at whatever speed you like otherwise there is no enjoyment in it. Don't let yourself be bothered by your choices in life. Most people who question others have control personalities and are not being very nice to you and even family members and close friends will do it from time to time. :roll:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I love your attitude! when I moved to Pa, I went to the Library and asked if they knew of any knitters or knitting groups ( they know who checks out knitting books). They said no, but helped me to start the little knitting group we have going now. We have crocheters, knitters, needlepointers, anything goes. You are not alone!
Christine



Magicnymph said:


> As it turns out there are a lot of people out there that say it doesn't matter... Same here. There are times when I knit faster, times when I try to knit slower. As there is no one in my area that will knit with me, that I didn't teach to knit, there is no way for me to know if I am a slow or fast knitter... However, I am an addicted knitter! and intend to stay that way.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

I am a slow knitter & crocheter, too! I love to do both! I am learning my knitting all over. Homemade stuff is so much better then boughten!!! It makes me feel so good to see my grandkids wear my hats, mittens, scarves that I made for them. I am the type of person, who only has one project on her needles. As I don't think I could go back and forth like that, I wouldn't go back to the one that is taking me so long to do; it would never get done!!! I give a lot of credit to those who can, I am just not one of them! I will stay a slow knitter/crocheter!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dsynr said:


> I knit 'cause I wanna make "stuff"---
> ---stuff I MIGHT find in a store if I were willing to:
> Spend the mortgage payment
> Put up with inferior fit/quality\service AND
> ...


Well said. :thumbup:


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

kimm2boys said:


> I don't care how fast or slow I knit. To me it's all about the journey and watching the item unfold before my eyes. I'd rather knit slowly and not have to frog than knit fast and find out I have some huge mistake I need to go fix. Of course I think the closer I get to the end the faster I get.


Wow, that's me exactly. Except that I have 2 girls.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

AuntFlunky said:


> I was just wondering if I am the only person who doesn't care if I knit fast or slow. It seems I get offers 2-3 times a week for different types of classes that will make me a faster knitter. I want to be a better knitter, and I'm not the slower than others I encounter in KALS and such... I don't know, I'm just beginning to feel like I can't be a "cool knitter" if I a don't care about fast. Geez it's supposed to be fun.
> 
> I recognize there isn't a rule about this and that I am free to be slow me, but I am curious about others-- is speed important to most other knitters?


Mostly the people that think I am a fast knitter... think that just because I am a continental knitter...and pick the stitches rather than throw them.... which IMHO is a lot slower.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

AuntFlunky said:


> I was just wondering if I am the only person who doesn't care if I knit fast or slow. It seems I get offers 2-3 times a week for different types of classes that will make me a faster knitter. I want to be a better knitter, and I'm not the slower than others I encounter in KALS and such... I don't know, I'm just beginning to feel like I can't be a "cool knitter" if I a don't care about fast. Geez it's supposed to be fun.
> 
> I recognize there isn't a rule about this and that I am free to be slow me, but I am curious about others-- is speed important to most other knitters?


Speed doesn't matter to me, either. I love the actual knitting as much as the finished product. Enjoy!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Magicnymph said:


> As it turns out there are a lot of people out there that say it doesn't matter... Same here. There are times when I knit faster, times when I try to knit slower. As there is no one in my area that will knit with me, that I didn't teach to knit, there is no way for me to know if I am a slow or fast knitter... However, I am an addicted knitter! and intend to stay that way.


Well said!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CBB said:


> I'm for quality over speed as well. In some of the video tutorials I've seen, the knitting process seems rushed and jerky. Not my style.
> 
> I've spent my entire life not being cool. I can stand it a little longer.


Cute! Me, too. :wink:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I am with you! My continental knitting, picking, very little hand movement!



JTM said:


> Mostly the people that think I am a fast knitter... think that just because I am a continental knitter...and pick the stitches rather than throw them.... which IMHO is a lot slower.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> It's not a race, I knit for relaxation not for stress.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Speed is not important to me at all. For me, it is relaxing to knit or crochet. I don't time myself and try to give myself enough time to complete something in time when given as a gift. I tried to switch from English style to Continental years ago because I heard it was faster. The purl stitches in Continental were so frustrating to me that I finally asked myself, "do I really care how fast I knit?" The answer was a big no. So, I went back to the English style that I learned when I was 12. My opinion is that as long as you are persistent in your knitting, it will get done no matter how fast you knit. Keeping at it is the main thing.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

JTM said:


> Mostly the people that think I am a fast knitter... think that just because I am a continental knitter...and pick the stitches rather than throw them.... which IMHO is a lot slower.


Only if you are a proficient continental knitter, IMHO. My neighbor and knitting buddy knits continental, and I throw rings around her and I am not a fast knitter. It is all in what you commit to muscle memory.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

[quote

I've spent my entire life not being cool. I can stand it a little longer. [/quote]

I love that. Hadn't thought about it, but me, too. I have arthritis in my hands (as well as most joints, but they don't bother my knitting), so speed isn't an option for me. I just feel very fortunate that I can knit at all. I've had to make concessions as to type of needles that aren't so slippery they slide right out of my work, but slippery enough to work easily.....but I CAN KNIT!!! Who cares how fast? I don't.

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Chrissy said:


> It's not a race, I knit for relaxation not for stress.


My feeling exactly.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I naturally knit fast. That being said, I don't see the sense in knitting faster. You're supposed to be enjoying the process, not racing to some finish line.


----------



## Jannette Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

Gone are the days when I knitted with speed - I'm a Senior now and I knit for pleasure - you are in the right club.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well it depends, whether I have a dead line or not...I know I have a tendency to knit and crochet faster when it is an easy pattern, more complicated or speciality yarns I knit slow...


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have tried to make myself learn the Continental knitting style, it really is more efficient, but I am so right handed that I can't make the switch. I enjoy knitting so I really don't mind how long it takes me knit. I tend to knit sweaters and I try to use patterns that are not boring as I find myself losing interest if there is not something "going on" in the pattern. I also buy nice quality yarns because I think my work is worth it. I am a thrifty person and always look for good yarn sales. I have also gotten much better about finishing a project BEFORE I start another!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

maggie20736 said:


> I have tried to make myself learn the Continental knitting style, it really is more efficient, but I am so right handed that I can't make the switch. I enjoy knitting so I really don't mind how long it takes me knit. I tend to knit sweaters and I try to use patterns that are not boring as I find myself losing interest if there is not something "going on" in the pattern. I also buy nice quality yarns because I think my work is worth it. I am a thrifty person and always look for good yarn sales. I have also gotten much better about finishing a project BEFORE I start another!


Don't feel bad. I knit both English and Continental (depending on the project and my mood.... sometimes BOTH on one project at the same time!) and I don't find either to be faster. I knit exactly the same speed when I use either method.

In fact, the world's fastest knitter is a thrower. I have no idea where this "old wives tale" came from that Continental is faster......


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

The expert again. Continental is kinder on the hands ( I've had Carpal Tunnel surgery). I am a true Continental knitter and I don't do both. Why? It's more efficient for me. I am a fast knitter but I don't go about bragging- "look at me, look at me". It comes from 40+ years of knitting and being an instructor, There is no "old wives tale" . Only you would come up with that one.



AmyKnits said:


> Don't feel bad. I knit both English and Continental (depending on the project and my mood.... sometimes BOTH on one project at the same time!) and I don't find either to be faster. I knit exactly the same speed when I use either method.
> 
> In fact, the world's fastest knitter is a thrower. I have no idea where this "old wives tale" came from that Continental is faster......


----------



## hawksville (Jul 23, 2015)

Its not a race. I knit to relieve stress and relax or just to rechaarge my batteries before my 2yr old wakes up from his nap


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Speed is speed, no matter what knitting technique you use.
There are people fast in each, and some even faster than others.
So ... who really cares but the Guinness Book Of World Records. ;-)


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Sweet!



galaxycraft said:


> Speed is speed, no matter what knitting technique you use.
> There are people fast in each, and some even faster than others.
> So ... who really cares but the Guinness Book Of World Records. ;-)


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

To get the benefits, and the joy of knitting, you just need to be knitting. I don't believe there is a right or best way to knit. Everyone has different hands and arms. Size, mobility and flexibility all affect what is most comfortable for any of us. It only makes sense that being comfortable will foster more efficient movements and efficiency generally creates speed. So do whatever feels comfortable for you and the rest will follow - but most important - relax and enjoy!


----------



## jacquelinesue (Feb 16, 2015)

Aunt Funky:
We all move through life differently; your pace is YOU and you are comfortable with it - that is all that truly matters! Please let me share a favorite poem of mine with you and please take its words to heart:

I like to walk with Grandma,
Her steps are short like mine.
She doesn't say "Now hurry up!"
She always takes her time.
Most people have to hurry,
They do not stop and see.
I'm glad that God made Grandma
"Unrushed" and young like me.

May your life and time be blessed as you go about your own pace with peace and purpose!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> It's not a race, I knit for relaxation not for stress.


Me too. If I had to hurry, I'd give it up.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Well said. I just wish my stash would stop growing!



budasha said:


> Me too. If I had to hurry, I'd give it up.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I look at those speed class offers as being for people who want to be faster. It's not your goal, so just disregard them. I do. I like that you want to be better at any pace. You're in it for the enjoyment and the end result, not the numbers you can produce. That's an artist's mindset.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

Over time and for various jobs, I've been officially tested and they showed I was mechanically slower than expected. So who needs speed? I'm interested in learning Continental style knitting, but more for the benefit to my aging hands and shoulders. I enjoy knitting for both the process and the product. If I need fast, I have a low-tech knitting machine, but it's never been out of the box!!!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't let anyone tell you how fast you should or should not knit. Enjoy the process of getting to the end result. That's the most important thing.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm with you. I find that everyone has someone who is faster and slower than they are. There are people in my local knitting groups the complete many more projects than I do in a given period. There are also those who don't. I have grown in skill, that s more imprtant to me.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I consider myself a slow knitter, but speed is not important to me I enjoy the process.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

AuntFlunky said:


> I was just wondering if I am the only person who doesn't care if I knit fast or slow. It seems I get offers 2-3 times a week for different types of classes that will make me a faster knitter. I want to be a better knitter, and I'm not the slower than others I encounter in KALS and such... I don't know, I'm just beginning to feel like I can't be a "cool knitter" if I a don't care about fast. Geez it's supposed to be fun.
> 
> I recognize there isn't a rule about this and that I am free to be slow me, but I am curious about others-- is speed important to most other knitters?


No not me!


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

I am not worried about knitting fast. The only thing I would like to do is knit without frogging!!!! I am doing that now.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not the fastest and not the slowest. But sometimes I wish I was faster so that I could get more things done from my 'to do' list and get my stash down. (I was very naughty and bought more yarn that I did not need.) :? :? :? 

It isn't a competition, I know. But it would be handy to be faster.... I remember reading about a lady, many years ago, who frequently knit whole garments for various family members with up to only one weeks notice!!! They showed lots of photo's and I wiisshhed I could knit faster... But I still don't, all these years later...   

SIL was up visiting with us last week for 3 days. To give her something to do in the evenings I gave her yarn and needles and she started a charity scarf. She finished it the day she left! OK, it was only garter stitch, but still... I started a scarf at the same time and finished it after 7 or 8 days. :| :| :|


----------



## Herod (Jul 22, 2015)

Don't worry just go with the flow, I am an extremely slow knitter, knitted an aran jumper for the boyfriend, it had Helga on the front and hagar on the back, it took me nine months to do. In fact a lot of people comment on how smooth my knitting is when it's finished. And as one of your replies say it's not a race. I knit to relax and enjoy and hope others enjoy what I have made when it's finished. Also I do not have the time just to do knitting I have jobsearch, have housework, gardening. Maybe this is why I'm so slow.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Does not matter to me, I will be finished when I am finished. Hurrying takes the fun out of it.


I agree -- to me it's enjoyment, and if I rush, mistakes are made which is no fun to frog....


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Jannette Burke said:


> Gone are the days when I knitted with speed - I'm a Senior now and I knit for pleasure - you are in the right club.


 :thumbup: mee too!!!!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Speed doesn't matter to me, either. I love the actual knitting as much as the finished product. Enjoy!


I knit for pleasure - if making something for a present, I take extra time to make sure the finished product is "perfect"... I have a friend who makes sure that she has one mistake in everything she knits for gifts - the receivers of her gifts always hunt to find the mistake, but hardly ever do!!!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Just like to enjoy what I'm knitting so I don't see a need to rush - I'd rather get it right first time round. Nothing worse than having to take something out because a mistake was made in a rush.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

CBB said:


> I'm for quality over speed as well. In some of the video tutorials I've seen, the knitting process seems rushed and jerky. Not my style.
> 
> I've spent my entire life not being cool. I can stand it a little longer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

CBB said:


> I'm for quality over speed as well. In some of the video tutorials I've seen, the knitting process seems rushed and jerky. Not my style.
> 
> I've spent my entire life not being cool. I can stand it a little longer.


Now that's funny!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

It seems most are content to knit slowly. I think I am compelled to be a fast knitter to ever make a dint in my stash!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Dear Aunt Flunky--no speed is NOT important to me. When I have a time frame (e.g. a baby shower upcoming) I spend more time per day knitting, but DO NOT try to knit any faster. I have a sweater/kimono that I have been working on for two-three months, in between gifts for others which have all been completed within a week or two. Since the kimono is for myself, NO HURRY!!!! And will be starting a wedding blanket/afghan this month - wedding in October upcoming this year, again no rush !


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> It's not a race, I knit for relaxation not for stress.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

On the speed continuum I fall somewhere in the middle and I am ok with that. I am a process knitter, I love the act of knitting which helps explain why I am content to knit a hundred or more garter stitch dish cloths a year. 
When I was working I knit to relieve stress (what's a little carpal tunnel when compared to a substance abuse problem or a prison sentence).
I am also a gift giver who believes a hand made gift is more precious than a generic store bought gift (as in "It's 3 days till Christmas and I have to get SOMETHING for 5 more people"). The only time I wish I knit faster, is on Christmas Eve when I still haven't finished that last gift. Other than that, "slow and steady wins the race".


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> The expert again. Continental is kinder on the hands ( I've had Carpal Tunnel surgery). I am a true Continental knitter and I don't do both. Why? It's more efficient for me. I am a fast knitter but I don't go about bragging- "look at me, look at me". It comes from 40+ years of knitting and being an instructor, There is no "old wives tale" . Only you would come up with that one.


I tried continental and it was not kinder to my hands. In fact it made my left hand hurt worse. Back to flicking for me.

Neither one is "best" for all, each person has to find the method that works for him or her.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Speed is speed, no matter what knitting technique you use.
> There are people fast in each, and some even faster than others.
> So ... who really cares but the Guinness Book Of World Records. ;-)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I wish I could teach you the true continental I use, it would be kinder to your hands,



misellen said:


> I tried continental and it was not kinder to my hands. In fact it made my left hand hurt worse. Back to flicking for me.
> 
> Neither one is "best" for all, each person has to find the method that works for him or her.


----------



## Herod (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi I hate to admit this but I don't know what continental knitting is? do you hold the needles differently, I have no problems with carpel tunnel just in the last three fingers of my left hand. I will have a mosey round the internet, I sure have learned a lot since contacting people on the internet via forums.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> It's not a race, I knit for relaxation not for stress.


ditto...


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

In English knitting, you use your right hand to hold and move your working yarn around the right needle, it is also known as throwing your yarn. In continental knitting you carry your working yarn in your left hand and and use your right needle to scoop up, or pick up your yarn. Do a search, there are plenty of videos showing it. And if that has you intrigued, check out combined continental, Portuguese and other knitting styles.


----------



## Herod (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you for the information, did a quick check and found the continental. will type in the others as well. thank you again.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I just happen to be a very fast knitter. Like everything else I do, I tend to be quick... Too much to do, too little time. The first time I saw another woman knitting (in my waiting room) it looked SO strange to me.. Like she was knitting in slow motion. I have since learned that she was just knitting normally! I am the one that must look strange to other knitters!!
> 
> I also knit one project only at a time... I knit quickly because I am so anxious to finish/wear/give the item and move on to the next project "on deck".
> 
> ...


Amy, your work is lovely. I knew you had to be a fast knitter. You have done so many projects. That would have taken me forever to do. rlmayknit


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I love to knit, but with arthritic fingers fast knitting is not for me. I envy people who can 'cause then you can get your projects done quickly and go on to the next! a true knitter never lacks for projects I'm told! yes, Amy, your work is lovely and so glad you are back with us!


----------

